# Eating grass?



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

Last night the BF and I took Olive outside after dinner and let her run around in the grass. However, I noticed that she was nibbling on a little grass and nibbled on half of a small clover flower and I think she ate a small bug because she kept sticking her snout in the grass. She seems perfectly fine - do I need to worry about anything?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I took my hedgehog to a park and he nibbled the grass a bit too. I think that is fine. I'm not sure about the clover, I don't know if they are poisonus or not. As for the bug that is a little more dangerous because they come in to contact with chemicals that can harm hedgehogs. If it was just a small bug it is probaly ok. Look for signs of stomach upset (green poop, diareha etc.) If it's really bad then take him to the vet.


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

Thank you! I think she's perfectly fine!  It's been two days and her poo is healthy and she seems normal as ever. I just can't wait to bring her back out - I really want her to get used to being in open spaces.


----------

